
Women call ambulance for husbands with heart attacks but not for themselves - known
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/03/190303123652.htm
======
pmdulaney
A less politically motivated study would have also studied whether men were
more likely to call an ambulance for their wives than for themselves.

